# [Asmodier]AION Legionsprojekt "Die Triarii" (Raidlegion mit gemäßigten Raidzeiten)



## Ellnassil (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo zusammen, 

wir suchen derzeit weiterhin nach Herausragenden Mitspielern die auf der Suche nach einer Progressorientierten Legion sind welche gemäßigte Raidzeiten in Ihr Konzept mit aufgenommen hat. Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich in welchem MMO ihr wahlweise Endgamecontent (PvE) oder PvP auf hohem Niveau gespielt habt, was uns wichtig ist sind die Softskills die daraus entstanden sind. 

Im speziellen suchen wir Hauptsächlich Spieler welche sich schon einen Eindruck vom Spiel in der BETA verschaffen konnten und deren Klassenwahl in Richtung Kleriker oder Templer geht. Uns sind aber auch alle anderen Klassen im Moment noch willkommen da noch keiner der Klassenpools voll besetzt ist. 


*Was können wir euch bieten:* 


Eine Legion die bereits aus 39 erfahrenen Spielern besteht (PvE sowie PvP Background) 
Altersdurchschnitt ca. 25 Jahre 
Erfahrene Legionsleitung (3 Jahre Erfahrung im Bereich Gilden/Raidleitung einer Progress Server Rank 1 Gilde in WoW) 
Professionelle Community Software (Am Webdesign wird noch gearbeitet) 
Eigener TS Server mit guter Latenz (Root Server in einem deutschen RZ) 
Mitspieler in der Closed EU Beta sowie auf Chinesischen Servern (_Azphe_l *[EU]* und _Vaizel_ *[China-North-Region]*) 
Klar definierte Ziele


*Legionszielsetzungen:* 


Progressorientiertes spielen im PvE sowie PvP Bereich 
maximal 3 feste Raid/PvP Tage 
Aufbau einer stabilen und Niveauvollen Community 
Frakion: Asmodier
Legionsgröße: 40 Spieler im ersten Step (danach sehen wir im weiteren Spielverlauf ob dies unseren Anforderungen entspricht)

Wir wollen jeglichen zur Verfügung stehenden Content erfolgreich bestreiten, dafür allerdings nicht mehr unsere gesammte Freizeit opfern. Deshalb werden wir uns bei den Triarii darauf beschränken 3 feste Raidtage zu haben. Weniger Raidtage zu haben bedeutet allerdings nicht, daß wir vorhaben auf Professionalität zu verzichten. Wir erwarten von jedem Spieler der unserem Raid/PvP Team angehört seinen Charakter am spielerischen Limit zu spielen. 

Allerdings möchten wir darüberhinaus auch eine gute und aktive Community aufbauen, weshalb wir uns nicht ausschließlich über den Bereich Raids und Mass PvP definieren werden. Es wird in der späteren Entwicklung eine Trennung zwischen der reinen Mitgliedschaft in unserer Community und einem Platz im Raid/PvP Team geben. Von daher sind uns auch RP Spieler willkommen die unserer Gemeinschaft sicherlich eine gewisse Tiefe verleihen werden. 


*Raidkonzept:*

Bei den Triarii wird ein bewährtes Raidkonzept zum Einsatz kommen welches in seiner Planung auf einer 50%igen Überbesetzung der Slot´s basiert. Dadurch werden wir uns in die Lage versetzen zum einen stets Qualitativ hochwertige Raidgruppen zusammenstellen zu können und zum anderen unsere Spieler nicht mit 100% Raidpflicht belasten zu müssen.

Da es Utopisch wäre zu denken ein solch großer Raidpool käme ohne ein entsprechendes Lootsystem aus werden wir fürs erste ein Standard DKP System verwenden welches Revenue Points für bestimmte Events (Raidteilnahme auf Basis von Zeit) vergibt die dann über einfaches offenes bieten ausgegeben werden können. Da wir in den vergangenen Jahren die Nachteile dieses Systems kennengelernt haben wird sofort mit Verfügbarkeit des EPGP Systems auf dieses umgestellt, weil es deutlich einfacher zu Handhaben ist und mehr Fairness garantiert.

*Legionsstruktur:* 

Die Legion wird von einem Legionsrat geleitet welcher aus 3 Spielern besteht welche Gleichberechtigt die Geschicke der Legion entscheiden. Dabei werden Sie später von Rollenleitern welche den Senat bilden beratend unterstützt. Die Mitglieder werden sich in 3 Teilbereiche unterteilen, die Anwärter, die Mitglieder und die Veteranen. Daneben wird es später für diverse Spezialaufgaben (Recruitment, Raidleitung etc..) noch zusätzliche Posten geben. 


*Was suchen wir jetzt eigentlich genau:* 

Wir suchen Erwachsene Mitspieler für unsere Legion die über MMO Erfahrung im Bereich Raid PvE und/oder PvP verfügen und keine Lust haben für einen Qualitativ hochwertigen Raidbetrieb ihre komplette Freizeit zu opfern. Mindestalter für einen Beitritt wird somit bis auf Ausnahmefälle 20 Jahre sein. 

Aber auch MMO Neulinge die klare Ziele vor Augen haben und Community aktive RP Spieler sind uns willkommen. Denn ein MMO macht unserer Erfahrung nach nur lange Spaß wenn man es in einer gut organisierten und starken Community spielt. 


*Bewerbungsverlauf:* 

Um unserer Legion beizutreten müßt ihr eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum verfassen und diese Wahlweise in den Bewerbungsbereich posten oder per PM an den User "admin" schicken. Ihr erhaltet dann innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen eine Einladung für ein TS Gespräch um offene Fragen zu klären oder bei überzeugenden Bewerbungen eine direkte Aufnahme. 

Nach der Annahme eurer Bewerbung werdet ihr im Anwärterstatus verbleiben bis ihr euch als würdiges Mitglied unserer Legion ausgezeichnet habt. 


*Kontaktdaten:* 

*Website:* http://www.triarii-gaming.de (Website launch noch nicht abgeschlossen) 
*ICQ:* 360779742 


Alle weiteren Informationen könnt ihr dann in unserem Forum erhalten oder euch via ICQ bei mir melden. 

Grüße 

Ellnassil


----------



## Sin (11. Juli 2009)

*g* seit 3 Jahren angemeldet und nun der erste Post, na hoffentlich dauert die Antwort bei euren Bewerbern nicht auch so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. Juli 2009)

Hui ü20
Sagt mal habe ich was auf den augen oder steht hier echt nicht welche rasse die spielen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (11. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> *g* seit 3 Jahren angemeldet und nun der erste Post, na hoffentlich dauert die Antwort bei euren Bewerbern nicht auch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war selbst verwundert, daß ihr hier schon einen Account hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein Bewerbungen bearbeite ich meist innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen.


----------



## Ellnassil (11. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ich war selbst verwundert, daß ihr hier schon einen Account hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha stimmt ist beim Cut and Paste untergegangen, werden auf Seiten der Elyos spielen. Hab die Information direkt mal reineditiert. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Oha stimmt ist beim Cut and Paste untergegangen, werden auf Seiten der Elyos spielen. Hab die Information direkt mal reineditiert. Danke für den Hinweis



Mach das mal als Thema AION Legion  "Die Triarier" Elyos (Raidlegion mit gemäßigten Raidzeiten)

Damit man schon am themen namen sehen kann AH Elyos!

Viel spasss euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (11. Juli 2009)

"Geplante Legionsgröße: 40 Spieler im ersten Step "

Ich hoff ihr denkt dran, dass ihr für 40 Spieler auf Rang 2 erweitern müsst, dafür braucht ihr erstmal n bissl über 120.000 Kinah, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Aber falls ich falsch lieg, tut es mir leid. ^^ Hab das nur so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Ellnassil (11. Juli 2009)

Das ist nicht so das Thema, Level 20 ist man ja bereits am ersten WE (levelt sich ja recht angenehm) und da hat 1 Spieler alleine bereits so viel Kohle rumliegen durch mehrere Spieler geteilt ist das eher stressfrei....


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

+


----------



## Tascalmon (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> OMG ENDLESS na wollt ihr net mehr mit per noctem spielen omg ich sag nur omg nur weil ihr jetzt net mehr beste gilde seit auf rexxar steigt ihr auf nen anderes spiel^^zum glück bin ich net mehr bei euch aber ihr wollt immer die besten sein euch hats net gereicht in bc zeiten jetzt seit ihr kein platz 1 mehr auf rexxar schon wechselt ihr das game wie lolig
> 
> mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

+


----------



## Tascalmon (11. Juli 2009)

Den Smiley hab ich nicht wegen der Legion gepostet...


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

l


----------



## Ellnassil (11. Juli 2009)

hhhmmm ich durchforste gerade mein Gedächtniss welche arme geistig verwirrte Seele das sein könnte aber ich komm nicht drauf.

zumal seine Informationen über Endless in etwa so gut sind wie seine Ausdrucksweise.... könnte Duncan sein :-)


----------



## Bjarni (11. Juli 2009)

ist doch interessant, man hört das Ihr von WoW kommt, und direkt lässt wieder irgendso ein komischer Fanboy seinen Geistigen dünn...... hier ab.
Ich Wünsche euch viel erfolg in Aion, und evlt sieht man sich ja, würde mich freuen.

LG
Bjarni


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

+


----------



## Ellnassil (12. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ne ich bin ein ehemaliger spieler war mit 2 chars in endless zu BC zeiten aber nach erfolgreichem raiden bei ihnen war mein rl wichtiger als ein virtuelles game.(rund um die uhr online sein muss man bei denen)



Ahja mit ganzen 2 Chars obwohl man bei uns nur einen Char haben durfte...... die Qualität der Fanboy´s lässt echt nach in den letzten Jahren tz tz tz
Kannst dich ja gerne mal per ICQ bei mir melden dann korrigier ich deine Flames vorher damit Sie wenigstens Ansatzweise der Realität entsprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ja das ist halt lolig bc alles als erstes down gehabt BT und alles^^jeder spieler in der gilde hat gesagt das ist ne suchti gilde keine freizeit jetzt seit wotlk sind sie net mehr erster illustris vorbei gezogen alles und schon spielen sie net mehr obwohl jetzt nen neuer content in wow kommt richtig geil ist des^^



Selbst wenn es so sein sollte.
Na und?
Ist DEIN leben dadurch schlecher oder so!?
Ich meine was geht DICH das an was andere leute machen?
Lass sie doch.
Sie haben spass,du wohl nicht.

Ich finde solche gedanken sollte man für sich behalten.
Und nicht die Gilde schlecht machen.
Das finde ich eher arm.

Such dir ne eigene.
Mach ne eigene auf,was auch immer, aber belässtige nicht andere im internet.


----------



## wowfighter (12. Juli 2009)

+


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2009)

Könnte bitte jemand dieses Kind - wowfighter - entfernen?

Seine Beiträge haben absolut nichts mit dieser Gilde zu tun.


----------



## wowfighter (12. Juli 2009)

+


----------



## Clubmaster (12. Juli 2009)

Euch ist schon klar, dass Aion in erster Linie ein PvP-Spiel ist? "Raid"-Encounters in Aion sind rein "Tank&Spank" und nix besonderes für das man ne tolle reaidorganisation braucht. Nur zur Info.


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass Aion in erster Linie ein PvP-Spiel ist? "Raid"-Encounters in Aion sind rein "Tank&Spank" und nix besonderes für das man ne tolle reaidorganisation braucht. Nur zur Info.



Der Mann hat Recht.

Edit: Um das zu untermauern mal hier 3 Videos zu einer 50er Instanz:

Cleric PoV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79otVZAuCRU Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsXFD2IHjuQ Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEUkK18T0Es Part 3


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Ach Mädels, lasst sie doch in Ruhe. Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwer der eine Legion aufbauen möchte und vorallem nicht jemand der schon viele Jahre in WoW (anscheinend) als Elitegildenleiter gilt so dumm ist und sich nicht davor über das Spiel informiert hat. Traut den Menschen doch bitte zumindestens so viel Verstand zu, als dass sie genug Ahnung von Aion haben.

Zu den RL flames kann ich nur ein großes LOL aussprechen. Sowas wie Suchti - Gilden gab es ab BC nicht mehr. Das Spiel wurde so katastrophal einfach gemacht, dass man mit einer guten Gilde innerhalb drei Raidtagen den gesammten Kontent durch hatte. So war es bei uns und auch bei den meisten anderen Gilden mit einer guten Raidleitung auf unseren Server.


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde so katastrophal einfach gemacht, dass man mit einer guten Gilde innerhalb drei Raidtagen den gesammten Kontent durch hatte. So war es bei uns und auch bei den meisten anderen Gilden mit einer guten Raidleitung auf unseren Server.



Ich war froh wenn ich an 3 Raidtagen Kara clear hatte...


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ach Mädels, lasst sie doch in Ruhe. Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwer der eine Legion aufbauen möchte und vorallem nicht jemand der schon viele Jahre in WoW (anscheinend) als Elitegildenleiter gilt so dumm ist und sich nicht davor über das Spiel informiert hat. Traut den Menschen doch bitte zumindestens so viel Verstand zu, als dass sie genug Ahnung von Aion haben.
> 
> Zu den RL flames kann ich nur ein großes LOL aussprechen. Sowas wie Suchti - Gilden gab es ab BC nicht mehr. Das Spiel wurde so katastrophal einfach gemacht, dass man mit einer guten Gilde innerhalb drei Raidtagen den gesammten Kontent durch hatte. So war es bei uns und auch bei den meisten anderen Gilden mit einer guten Raidleitung auf unseren Server.



Das können einige nicht, weshalb auch immer. 

Wer Endless kennt weiß, dass die einiges draufhaben und sich vorab informieren.

Für die ganzen "PvP Spiel Schreier":

Es ist ein PvPE Spiel heißt, man kann sowohl PvE als auch PvP machen. Mein Augenmerk liegt auch auf dem Highend-Content, Abyss vielleicht zur Abwechslung mehr aber auch nicht. Ncsoft kann sehr starke Raidbosse machen, das wird der ein oder andere Zweifler schon noch früh genug sehen.


----------



## Pente (12. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Ich war froh wenn ich an 3 Raidtagen Kara clear hatte...


Und was genau hat das mit der Gildenvorstellung zu tun?

Bleibt bitte beim Thema.


----------



## Clubmaster (12. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Das können einige nicht, weshalb auch immer.
> 
> Wer Endless kennt weiß, dass die einiges draufhaben und sich vorab informieren.
> 
> ...



Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Das sollte weder ein Flame gegen Endless noch gegen Aion sein. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Aion und habe auch von Endless nur Gutes gehört. 

Natürlich kann man auch PvE machen, nur liegt dort eben nicht der Fokus von Aion. Der "Highend Content" in Aion ist der Abyss, nicht Raid-Dungeons, das ist ein weitverbreitetes Missverständnis. Aion ist genau umgekehrt organisiert wie WoW: WoW ist ein PvE-Spiel mit angehängtem PvP, Aion ist ein PvP-Spiel mit angehängtem PvE-Part. Das ist durchaus ein Unterschied, das fängt beim Balancing an und hört beim Content noch nicht auf. Wer in Aion an den Highend-Raidcontent ran will, MUSS im Abyss erfolgreich agieren können, sonst bleibt einem das einfach verschlossen. Wer meint, den Abyss nur mal so "zur Abwechslung" spielen zu können und ansonsten wie in WoW hauptsächlich ungestört raiden zu können ist schwer auf dem Holzweg. Das ist alles, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## Ellnassil (12. Juli 2009)

Ach ich find solche unwissenden Flamer eigentlich von Zeit zu Zeit recht unterhaltsam. Ich hab in TBC relativ lange die Gilde mitgeleitet von daher wird das hier halt irgendeine arme Seele sein deren Bewerbung wir abgelehnt haben oder jemand von dem wir uns trennen mußten obwohl ich bei dem geistigen Dünnschiss den er hier von sich gibt kaum glaube das ich mir so jemand länger als 10 Sekunden im TS angetan hätte.......

Aber so ist das halt, das Internet gibt jedem Verlierer eine Plattform. Immerhin pusht er brav meinen Thread und hat einen gewissen wenn auch extrem niedrigen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ach ich find solche unwissenden Flamer eigentlich von Zeit zu Zeit recht unterhaltsam. Ich hab in TBC relativ lange die Gilde mitgeleitet von daher wird das hier halt irgendeine arme Seele sein deren Bewerbung wir abgelehnt haben oder jemand von dem wir uns trennen mußten obwohl ich bei dem geistigen Dünnschiss den er hier von sich gibt kaum glaube das ich mir so jemand länger als 10 Sekunden im TS angetan hätte.......
> 
> Aber so ist das halt, das Internet gibt jedem Verlierer eine Plattform. Immerhin pusht er brav meinen Thread und hat einen gewissen wenn auch extrem niedrigen Unterhaltungswert.



Solange AION noch nicht da ist.
Sind solche leute wichtig.
Die zeit vergeht schneller.
Auch wenn man mitmacht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Gut zugegeben, ohne solche "Menschen" würde einem sehr schnel das Material zum diskutieren ausgehen. Trotzdem mag ich sie nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Solange AION noch nicht da ist.
> Sind solche leute wichtig.
> Die zeit vergeht schneller.
> Auch wenn man mitmacht^^
> ...



Klar was soll man sonst machen, außerdem wäre ich enttäuscht gewesen wenn nicht irgendsoeiner aus seinem Keller gekrochen wäre um meinen Thread mit seiner Anwesenheit zu bereichern. Schade ist halt das er/Sie nicht die Eier hat zu sagen mit welchem Char er angeblich bei Endless war dann wüßte ich wenigstens obs jemand ist mit dem man sich wirklich richtig schön Flamebattlen kann oder doch nur ein kleines Kind das Nachts nen feuchten Traum davon hatte bei Endless gewesen zu sein.


Ach ja so nebenbei unsere Mitgliederanzahl hat sich seit gestern um 4 Leute erhöht. Und wo zur Hölle bleibt eigentlich deine Bewerbung wowfighter ich seh es doch ganz deutlich du kannst es kaum erwarten das ich dich Skillmonster frage.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Klar was soll man sonst machen, außerdem wäre ich enttäuscht gewesen wenn nicht irgendsoeiner aus seinem Keller gekrochen wäre um meinen Thread mit seiner Anwesenheit zu bereichern. Schade ist halt das er/Sie nicht die Eier hat zu sagen mit welchem Char er angeblich bei Endless war dann wüßte ich wenigstens obs jemand ist mit dem man sich wirklich richtig schön Flamebattlen kann oder doch nur ein kleines Kind das Nachts nen feuchten Traum davon hatte bei Endless gewesen zu sein.



Ihr seid ja auch garnicht von euch eingenommen oder?


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja auch garnicht von euch eingenommen oder?


Ne vertrau mir, sowas kennen wir auch^^
Was meinste wie manche abgehen nach einem Kick.


----------



## Ellnassil (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ne vertrau mir, sowas kennen wir auch^^
> Was meinste wie manche abgehen nach einem Kick.



Ja da gehen manchmal echt wahre Dramen ab :-)
Obwohl es sich bei uns eigentlich in Grenzen gehalten hat, wir haben eigentlich in den 3 Jahren nur eine kleine Handvoll wirklich kicken müssen. Gut wir haben auch bei den Bewerbungen bereits schon dick ausgesiebt.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (12. Juli 2009)

mal einen kleinen push da lassen!


----------



## Dier (12. Juli 2009)

wuhu mein erster beitrag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/push


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Dier schrieb:


> wuhu mein erster beitrag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werden jetzt die neuen Mitglieder dazu missbraucht die Bewerbungsbeiträge zu pushen? Also wirklich ihr soltet euch schämen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

Übrigends sind hier push Beiträge von den Mods nicht gerne gesehen.
Naja das jemand feuchte Träume haben soll mal bei euch in der Gilde 
gewesen zu sein klingt schon ein bisschen sehr selbstverliebt aber naja nur meine Ansicht.^^

Ich werd einfach anfangen Aion zu zocken und such mir dann eine nette Fun-Gilde.
Familiäres Umfeld mag ich immernoch am liebsten. :3


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Übrigends sind hier push Beiträge von den Mods nicht gerne gesehen.
> Naja das jemand feuchte Träume haben soll mal bei euch in der Gilde
> gewesen zu sein klingt schon ein bisschen sehr selbstverliebt aber naja nur meine Ansicht.^^
> 
> ...



Wer weiss wer weiss...
Kann ja sein das da sehr Erotische Singel frauen sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Das sollte weder ein Flame gegen Endless noch gegen Aion sein. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Aion und habe auch von Endless nur Gutes gehört.
> 
> Natürlich kann man auch PvE machen, nur liegt dort eben nicht der Fokus von Aion. Der "Highend Content" in Aion ist der Abyss, nicht Raid-Dungeons, das ist ein weitverbreitetes Missverständnis. Aion ist genau umgekehrt organisiert wie WoW: WoW ist ein PvE-Spiel mit angehängtem PvP, Aion ist ein PvP-Spiel mit angehängtem PvE-Part. Das ist durchaus ein Unterschied, das fängt beim Balancing an und hört beim Content noch nicht auf. Wer in Aion an den Highend-Raidcontent ran will, MUSS im Abyss erfolgreich agieren können, sonst bleibt einem das einfach verschlossen. Wer meint, den Abyss nur mal so "zur Abwechslung" spielen zu können und ansonsten wie in WoW hauptsächlich ungestört raiden zu können ist schwer auf dem Holzweg. Das ist alles, was ich sagen wollte.



Und genau das habe ich bisher noch nicht rausfinden können. Kannte das PvPE Konzept vorher nicht und daher warte ich erstmal ab. Natürlich kann es sein, dass Du mit Deiner Einschätzung richtig liegst. Ich vermute, der Abyss wird für manche Highendgebiete Voraussetzung sein, andere werden so geöffnet. Anders als in z.B. WoW, benötigt man ja auch wieder Zugangsquests für die Topzonen. 

Ich werde den Abyss sicher auch machen, aber eben nicht primär, da kommt einfach der Content-Jäger in mir durch :-)

Mit Endless kommt hier sicher eine weitere Spitzengilde zum Zuge.


----------



## Ellnassil (12. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Mit Endless kommt hier sicher eine weitere Spitzengilde zum Zuge.



Danke für die Blumen, wir geben sicherlich unser bestes um Spaß mit Erfolg zu kombinieren. Vielleicht schafft es der Onkel Ell ja sogar die gute Tante Charla mit AION anzustecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, wir geben sicherlich unser bestes um Spaß mit Erfolg zu kombinieren. Vielleicht schafft es der Onkel Ell ja sogar die gute Tante Charla mit AION anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre toll, ist mir als eine der ganz Wenigen sehr positiv im offiziellen Forum aufgefallen. Brauche natürlich nicht zu erwähnen, dass ihre Meinung zu 100% teile und auch unsere Gilde aus den selben Gründen (nur früher) zerbrochen ist *g*


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Das wäre toll, ist mir als eine der ganz Wenigen sehr positiv im offiziellen Forum aufgefallen. Brauche natürlich nicht zu erwähnen, dass ihre Meinung zu 100% teile und auch unsere Gilde aus den selben Gründen (nur früher) zerbrochen ist *g*



Was issn da passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (13. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was issn da passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Prinzip waren wir nach nicht ein mal 2 Wochen mit Wotlk fertig und das für 40 €. Danach gingen die Streitereien los: einige wollten Hardmodes machen, andere nicht. Der Großteil kam ohnehin nur noch zu Raids online (so auch ich). Hardmodes haben ev. 20 % interessiert, der Rest langweilte sich, hörte die Zeit bis Ulduar war alles andere als friedvoll. Die Ersten verabschiedeten sich so ab 3.0.5, 8 Tage nach 3.1 war dann das Ende da. 4 von 50 Spielern wechselten zu anderen Raids, der Rest hörte auf. Der Lichkönig bot einfach ein katastrophales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, dadurch zerbrechen auch jetztn och immer mehr Gilden. 

Um den Bogen zum Thema hier zu kriegen: Ich denke, bei Endless wird es ähnlich gewesen sien.


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juli 2009)

Traurig..
Wahr wohl gut das wir schon vor BC schluss machten^^


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Traurig..
> Wahr wohl gut das wir schon vor BC schluss machten^^



Jop, BC hat mir sehr gefallen..Lutschking war wirklich mies...vielen gefällt es noch, ist deren Sache,mir hats garnich mehr gefallen, Kackhardmodes..machen keinen Spaß.


----------



## Ellnassil (13. Juli 2009)

Jops bei uns sah es ähnlich aus, nur das wir uns eigentlich nicht gestritten hatten sondern es immer mehr versumpft ist weil der Spaß gen 0 tendierte.......

Ach ja bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich gleich noch Stolz verkünden, wir haben jetzt ein neues Forum welches heute zwar noch etwas holprig aber immerhin an den Start gehen konnte. Design und Website folgen dann noch sobald wir Zeit dazu finden.


----------



## Ellnassil (14. Juli 2009)

So langsam füllen sich die Reihen, wir suchen vor allem noch Erfahrene Raidspieler die vorhaben einen Templer oder Cleric zu spielen.


----------



## Ellnassil (16. Juli 2009)

/Update

Komplette Überarbeitung der Informationen im Recruitment Thread
Update der Kontaktinformationen
Update der Wanted Liste

Wer uns während der Closed Beta dieses WE ingame ansprechen möchte wir sind auf Azphel zu finden. Ich im speziellen unter dem Namen Minshu.

Grüße

Ellnassil


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Welche Fraktion steht wohl noch nicht fest oder?

Falls Elyos wäre ich gerne dabei, für Asmodier mache ich mir aber nicht die Mühe eine "Bewerbung" zu schreiben da ich die nicht unbedingt spielen möchte.

Werde Templer (Ranger als Twink, aber nur nebenher) spielen, habe ca 2 Jahre lang erfolgreich in Wow geraidet (TBC SSC/TK; MH/BT und Sunwell pre Nerfs clear, Woltk alles binnen kurzer Zeit Clear+alle Hardmods mit Ausnahme S3D im 10er, da hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Versuche gabs aber zuhauf), MMO Erfahrung reicht bis Lineage 2 zurrück.

Genaures werd ich natürlich gerne preisgeben wenn die Fraktion feststeht und ihr doch Elyos spielen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achja, mit meinen Chas/Theorycraft beschäftige ich mich natürlich, siehe Blut Dps Guide im Wow Todesritterforum...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

die wollen doch "professionell" sein oder nich?
dann müssen die bewerber auch so rüberkommen

mal eben aus jucks ne "halbe" bewerbung hier im thread zu schreiben, zeugt von nicht genug "ernsthaftigkeit" für solche gilden^^

das ist nur meine bescheidene ansicht :O


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist nur meine bescheidene ansicht :O



Dem stimme ich zwar zu, aber wozu eine Bewerbung hinterlassen wenn die Fraktion noch nicht klar ist und ich nur eine spielen werde?

Meine "Standart" Raidbewerbung ist im OO über 2 Seiten lang, muss natürlich für Aion komplett neu geschrieben werden.


----------



## Ellnassil (16. Juli 2009)

So wie du Professionell schreibst hört sich des an wie eine Krankheit :-)

Das Thema Fraktionswahl war eigentlich bereits durch, da hatten wir uns für die Elyos entschieden da die Mehrheit dafür war. Allerdings flammte dann eine Diskussion auf und es wurde detaillierter über das Thema gesprochen und so habe ich eine erneute Umfrage für die nun 20 Leute umfassende Community eingestellt welche bis zum 27. diesen Monats laufen wird. Danach entscheide ich welche Fraktion wir wählen. Derzeit geht die Tendenz allerdings klar in Richtung Asmodier.


----------



## Norjena (16. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Das Thema Fraktionswahl war eigentlich bereits durch, da hatten wir uns für die Elyos entschieden.



Aahh...mein Erinnerung täuscht mich also nicht!...ich werd einfach öfter vorbeischauen, wenn ihr dann doch Elyos spielen wollt dürfte es nicht lange dauern bis Post von mir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ellnassil (16. Juli 2009)

Jo mal sehen wie die Allgemeinheit entscheidet. Wieso so steif auf Elyos? Die Fraktionsunterschiede sind doch eher marginal und wenn maximal optischer Natur wobei da jede Seite Ihre Reize haben dürfte.


----------



## Sin (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die wollen doch "professionell" sein oder nich?
> dann müssen die bewerber auch so rüberkommen
> 
> mal eben aus jucks ne "halbe" bewerbung hier im thread zu schreiben, zeugt von nicht genug "ernsthaftigkeit" für solche gilden^^
> ...



Naja, ich find schon irgendwie schwachsinn... die Bewerbungen für ein "Spiel" werden irgendwie immer ausführlicher und haben teils mehr umfang als eine Bewerbung für einen Job. Eigentlich sollte ein "Hier bin ich" reichen und dann ein TS gespräch wo man die restlichen Punkte klären könnte.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, ich find schon irgendwie schwachsinn... die Bewerbungen für ein "Spiel" werden irgendwie immer ausführlicher und haben teils mehr umfang als eine Bewerbung für einen Job. Eigentlich sollte ein "Hier bin ich" reichen und dann ein TS gespräch wo man die restlichen Punkte klären könnte.



anhand einer bewerbung kann man durchaus "unpassende" spieler schon von vornerein raussortiern...das überleben der gilde hängt nun mal von den membern ab und deswegen versucht man schon so früh es geht zu filtern...es geht nicht unbedingt direkt um die bewerbung und fakten..man kann aus dem geschrieben halt einfach schon gewisse dinge "indirekt" rauslesen

btw..wurdeste nicht schon bei  aequalitas raussortiert? xD


----------



## Sin (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> anhand einer bewerbung kann man durchaus "unpassende" spieler schon von vornerein raussortiern...das überleben der gilde hängt nun mal von den membern ab und deswegen versucht man schon so früh es geht zu filtern...es geht nicht unbedingt direkt um die bewerbung und fakten..man kann aus dem geschrieben halt einfach schon gewisse dinge "indirekt" rauslesen
> 
> btw..wurdeste nicht schon bei  aequalitas raussortiert? xD



Ich raussortiert? Mir würd nie im leben einfallen mich vor Release bei irgendeiner Gilde zu bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh nach dem Motto: wenns passt dann passt es. Also lieber leute ingame kennen lernen als vorab über irgendwelche Foren.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich raussortiert? Mir würd nie im leben einfallen mich vor Release bei irgendeiner Gilde zu bewerben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah ok...naja da hat sich halt auch einer unter dem namen "sin" beworben^^


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Richtig, durch die Bewerbung ist man in der Lage sich ein erstes Bild über den potentiellen Neuzugang zu machen. Dabei spielen nicht nur die Erfahrungen eine Rolle sondern wie sich derjenige präsentiert. Als Leiter einer Legion muß man entsprechend zusehen, daß man den passenden Stereotyp Mensch auswählt der sich vernünftig in die bestehende Gruppe integrieren kann. Selbstverständlich spielen auch die persönlichen Interessen und Neigungen eine Rolle, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres für eine MMO Community als wenn jeder Spieler vollkommen andere Vorstellungen davon hat wie es denn nun in der Legion zugehen soll.

Wenn ein Spieler sich nichtmal 15 Minuten für eine Ansprechende Bewerbung Zeit nehmen will zeigt dies eine entsprechend niedrige Wertschätzung und ein nicht gerade ausgeprägtes Interesse.

Das Zusammenschließen zu einer Gemeinschaft vor dem Release eines MMO hat allerdings auch einige Vorteile, man lernt die Leute schonmal kennen und kann sich schonmal über das Spiel austauschen. Nach dem Release ist man so in der Lage durch die Gemeinschaft schneller und entspannter in das Gruppenspiel einsteigen zu können. Da AION sehr stark auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist und wir alle durch diverse MMO´s die negativen Aspekte von Randomgruppen kennengelernt haben dürften liegt der Vorteil klar auf der Hand.

Aber wie sooft gilt hier natürlich auch: Jeden das seine mir das meiste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Wieso so steif auf Elyos? Die Fraktionsunterschiede sind doch eher marginal und wenn maximal optischer Natur wobei da jede Seite Ihre Reize haben dürfte.



Ist recht simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

1. Mir gefällt der geduckte Laufstil nicht sonderlich...
2. Mir gefallen die Rüstungen (vor allem Platte) nicht...

Der Schweif und die Blaue Hat zb gefallen mir zwar, das wiegt aber für mich oben genanntes leider nicht auf, da ich vorhabe den Cha recht lange zu spielen, sollte er mir auch gut gefallen...wenn sich NC Soft entscheidet mehr Rüstungen der Gegnerfraktion zugänglich zu machen würde ich es mir natürlich genauer überlegen, aber so wies derzeit aussieht zieht mich doch eher zu den Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Asmodier sind nicht aber komplett ausgeschlossen...)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

vorteile, aber auch nachteile....man stelle sich den typischen spieler vor der sich bei einer unbekannten gilde bewirbt....die existiert ja quasi nicht und konnte auch noch nichts vorzeigen...wieviele denken dann schon an eine gemeinchaft?...viel mehr wollen viele ihre eigenen vorteile draus ziehen und einfach hoffen, dass aus der gilde mit etwas glück tatsächlich was wird...womit man sich als "high end" spieler zeigen kann...

läuft es allerdings nicht so, leaven sie....wenn die gilde tatsächlich einen auf "high-end" machen möchte...können wiederum viele nicht mithalten und müssen gekickt werden oder zurückgestuft

also man kann sagen..dass kurz nach dem release sich locker die hälfte wieder verabschieden wird 

der einzige vorteil ist, vor dem release eine gilde zu gründen und bewerber aufzunehmen ist einfach nur eine gewisse grundanzahl an spielern die man vorerst braucht..die meisten davon werden sich vermutlich  ehh als ungeeignet rauskristalisiern...die eigentliche bewerber-prozedere kommt erst ca. nen monat nach dem release..wenn man seinen status als gilde und den status der bewerber besser beurteilen kann

meiner bescheidenen ansicht nach ^^


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> vorteile, aber auch nachteile....man stelle sich den typischen spieler vor der sich bei einer unbekannten gilde bewirbt....die existiert ja quasi nicht und konnte auch noch nichts vorzeigen...wieviele denken dann schon an eine gemeinchaft?...viel mehr wollen viele ihre eigenen vorteile draus ziehen und einfach hoffen, dass aus der gilde mit etwas glück tatsächlich was wird...womit man sich als "high end" spieler zeigen kann...
> 
> läuft es allerdings nicht so, leaven sie....wenn die gilde tatsächlich einen auf "high-end" machen möchte...können wiederum viele nicht mithalten und müssen gekickt werden oder zurückgestuft
> 
> ...



Das ganze Leben besteht aus Vor und Nachteilen :-)

Beim Thema Schwund in der Zeit nach Release gebe ich dir durchaus recht, der ist sowieso schon einkalkuliert. Es wäre Utopisch zu denken 100% der Spieler würde zum einen AION länger spielen (gibt bei solchen Releases immer Leute die nach 4 Wochen feststellen das es das doch nicht ist) und zum anderen zu 100% im allgemeinen Leistungsmittel spielen. Da ich allerdings bei der Auswahl der Spieler basierend auf meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich bereits eine gewisse Vorauswahl treffe ist die Warscheinlichkeit, daß sich das spielerische Niveau extrem krass auseinanderzieht doch eher gering wenn natürlich nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.

Allerdings sehe ich von Seiten der Legion keine Bewandtniss einen solchen Spieler wie du es nennst auszusortieren. Zum einen gibt es die Möglichkeit schwächeren Spielern (nicht jeder ist ein Hardcore Theorycrafter) entsprechend unter die Arme zu greifen und zum anderen haben wir durchaus auch das Ziel Leuten die nicht so extrem in Richtung Progress tendieren einen Platz zu bieten wenngleich Sie sich natürlich auf gewisse Abstriche einstellen müssen was Plätze in Progressraids angeht aber wenn die Tendenz nicht da ist braucht es das ja auch nicht.


Edith: BTW verstehen wir uns eigentlich gar nicht als "High End".... wir verstehen uns als Professionelle Mittelschicht. Alleine unser Raidzeitenmodell verwährt ja schon das mitspielen auf den vorderen Plätzen. Denke mal niemand mit Erfahrung in dem Bereich ist so Naiv zu glauben man könnte mit 3 Raidtagen gegen 6+ Tage Hardcoregilden anstinken, daß ist faktisch nicht möglich außer in der 6+ Gilde spielen lauter Vollpfosten mit einer Lernkurve von hier nach Kapstadt.


----------



## Borgalow (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sehen uns ab 21 Uhr beim Beta Event #4,

Hoffentlich gibts genug Verstecke... 


für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (18. Juli 2009)

Sind alles sehr nette Leute und das teamplay ist auch wirklich gut. Also traut euch und schaut mal bei uns vorbei.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. Juli 2009)

Ihr könnt auch gerne auf Azphel in der Beta ingame an uns herantreten! Ich bin unter Minshu erreichbar, die Gilde heißt dort "TriariiGER"


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

Schönes Beta Event gewesen dieses Wochenende. Ihr könnt uns übrigens auch jederzeit gerne während der Beta Events ingame ansprechen.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Boah ganz ehrlich, die Asia Server sind mal sowas von derbe laggy da merkt man einfach die lange Leitung dazwischen ganz extrem.


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2009)

Auch hier gilt: unterlasst das übermäßige Pushen eures Threads! Beachtet die Regeln zu den Gilden-Vorstellung-Threads. Sinnloser Off-Topic Spamm ist komplett zu unterlassen! Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Borgalow (27. Juli 2009)

Neuigkeiten bei den Triarii:

Nach einem Legionsinternen Voting steht nun fest das wir auf der Seite der Asmodier den Abyss betretten werden.

Ell hat den Super Assa FAQ von F8L Fool, ins Deutsche übersetzt! Es war eine heiden Arbeit aber es hat sich gelohnt! seht selbst:
http://www.endless-dkp.de/triarii/index.ph...D=1019#post1019
Intern wird auch schon fleißig weiter an anderen Klassen gearbeitet, stay tuned...

Des weiteren gibt es ein kurzes BäM Crit Video von uns welches den Ranger im PVP sowie im PVE zeigt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhwS4IxmEJ0

Langsam füllen sich unsere Reihen deswegen dürfen sich ab sofort Templer und Beschwörer nur noch Bewerben wenn sie

- a) 10000 Euronen auf das Legionskonto überweisen

- b) einen 1A MMORPG Lebenlauf mit Stats + Fotos + "irgendwas was euch garantiert fehlt" Vorweist...

- c) Böse Gedanken Böse Gedanken Böse Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in kurz:
Aufnahmestop für Templer und Beschwörer (jedoch mit Ausnahmen)

danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Ellnassil (5. August 2009)

So nachdem es hier einige Zeit ziemlich ruhig um die Triarii war an der Stelle ein kleines Update:

Wir haben nun die 30 Mitglieder überschritten und sind nun noch dabei einige fehlende Plätze zu besetzen damit die Klassenvielfalt gegeben ist. Wir suchen daher weiterhin außergewöhnliche Spieler die sich unserer Community anschließen wollen. Casualgamer und Freizeitraider die z.B. in WoW Sunwell nicht gesehen haben oder Hardmodes nur aus Legenden kennen sind bei uns allerdings nicht an der richtigen Adresse.

Ab 40 Mitspielern wird es dann erstmal einen absoluten Aufnahmestopp geben.

Grüße

Ellnassil


----------



## Schwabentier (18. August 2009)

Besagter Aufnahmestop ist nun eingetreten.
Sollten hier jedoch noch Spieler sein die zu uns wollen, dann könnt ihr euch trotzdem bewerben.
Beachtet dann aber das die Bewerbung sehr sehr gut sein muss um auf Zustimmung zu stoßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Schwabino
- Triarii SM -


----------



## Orinea (18. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so sein sollte.
> Na und?
> Ist DEIN leben dadurch schlecher oder so!?
> Ich meine was geht DICH das an was andere leute machen?
> ...




hihi


----------



## Ellnassil (30. August 2009)

So Aufnahmestopp wurde wieder gelockert, während der Open Beta nehmen wir wieder einige neue Leute auf.


----------



## Ceset (2. September 2009)

Schönes Konzept, kommt auf jeden Fall in meine persönliche engere Auswahl.


----------



## Ellnassil (10. September 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Schönes Konzept, kommt auf jeden Fall in meine persönliche engere Auswahl.



Freut mich zu hören, danke!

Wir suchen aktuell vor allem aktive Kleriker und Zauberer. Bewerbungen können bei uns im Forum hinterlassen werden, aber nehmt euch bitte mehr als 2 Minuten Zeit für die Bewerbung dieses hingeschmierte Zeug macht einfach keine Freude beim lesen.


----------



## Ellnassil (14. September 2009)

Serverwahl wird voraussichtlich am Mittwoch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Schwabentier (14. September 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören, danke!
> 
> Wir suchen aktuell vor allem aktive Kleriker und Zauberer. Bewerbungen können bei uns im Forum hinterlassen werden, aber nehmt euch bitte mehr als 2 Minuten Zeit für die Bewerbung dieses hingeschmierte Zeug macht einfach keine Freude beim lesen.



Beschwörer pls auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (15. September 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Das können einige nicht, weshalb auch immer.
> 
> Wer Endless kennt weiß, dass die einiges draufhaben und sich vorab informieren.
> 
> ...





Wenn dann bitte richtig.

Es heisst PvPvE und heisst so weil Du im Abyss halt PvPvE hast also beide SPielelemente auf einmal.


----------



## Oglokk (15. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wer weiss wer weiss...
> Kann ja sein das da sehr Erotische Singel frauen sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Braucht man das denn wenn man im RL keine mehr abbekommt?

Also mir Wayne welche Geschlechter wo und wie vertreten sind hauptsache man hat mit denne spass und kann mit denen gut spielen ^^


----------



## YoungLegend (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir suchen wieder aktive un zuverlässige Mitstreiter. Alle Klassen werden noch gesucht. Schaut auf unsrer Homepage vorbei un bewerbt euch. Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Website: http://www.triarii-gaming.de (Website launch noch nicht abgeschlossen)


----------

